# wine box



## walnutwoodshop (Jun 28, 2013)

Let me start off by saying I do not claim to be a box maker. This is actually my first attempt at making one. A couple friends ask me to make them a wine boxes for there wedding and didnt give me an instruction on the design so this is what i came up with. It is maple and walnut with chrome accents and a brown felt lining. Comments and critiques are welcome.
Thanks for looking Chad


----------

